# محول 24 فولت



## woowoowoow (18 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرجاء من الجميع المساعدة العاجلة 
الى كل من لديه الخبرة - الى العباقرة بهذا الصرح الشامخ 
الى اغلى ناس بهالمنتدى العزيز - الى المهندسين 

اليكم جميعا ايها الاحبة 
الرجاء بمساعدتي في عمل محول كهربائي 
من
كهرباء 220 فولت 

الى

Rating : 24 v '''' 550MA


الرجاء كتابة الادوات المستخدمة ووضع صورة الدائرة الكهربائية وطرق توصيلها مع بعض


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 يناير 2011)

اخى
لا تحتاج لكل هذا الأمر
فقط اذهب للبائع واطلب منه محول 220 إلى 12/0/12 و هكذا ستحصل منه على 24 فولت


----------



## woowoowoow (19 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على تواجدك 

وياليت التوضيح اكثر 

واكون شاكر وممتن لخدماتك الجليلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 يناير 2011)

اخى
اذهب للبائع و اطلب منه كما ذكرت و سترى ما أقصد


----------



## alredawi (15 يناير 2012)

أي شو هالماجد عباس محمد ربنا ينور عليك نورت المحكمة أن أريد التعلم وليس الاستهلاك يا بطل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 يناير 2012)

إذن اقرأ هذه السلسة فيها كيف تصنع ما تريد خطوة بخطوة
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية


----------

